# Hike in the Uinta's



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Went on a hike to
[attachment=3:3e4rjdzm]IMG_1356 resize.jpg[/attachment:3e4rjdzm]
yesterday with a few friends. We caught many
[attachment=2:3e4rjdzm]IMG_1354 resize.jpg[/attachment:3e4rjdzm]
and a few
[attachment=1:3e4rjdzm]IMG_1353 resize.jpg[/attachment:3e4rjdzm]
small flies were the ticket, I lost count after I hit 40 fish
It was
[attachment=0:3e4rjdzm]IMG_1358 resize.jpg[/attachment:3e4rjdzm]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Glad you got plenty of bendo for your hike. Pretty pics!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

This was a great way to make your report, loved it. Looks like a succesful trip.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I am doing an over nighter this weekend in that general vicinity...how were the bugs?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

JWM said:


> I am doing an over nighter this weekend in that general vicinity...how were the bugs?[/quote
> 
> Mosquito hell! Literally clouds....I had a sweater with a hood and stood knee deep in the lake but have counted around 20 bites on each of my hands alone because we forgot repellent and matches for a smoky fire. That honestly is the reason we left, we couldn't take them anymore. If I were you, DO NOT wear shorts and short sleeves, and, as goofy as they are, wear one of those net things over your head, then use some major repellent for your hands (DEET had some adverse qualities to it so be careful). But seriously it was unbearable without proper protection. I was amazed because I thought, "Okay we're by water so that's why they're so bad" but while hiking, with no water in sight, if you stopped, there would be an immediate swarm....on the other hand the fishing is too good to pass up so just prepare adequately and enjoy!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report.

I know how the bugs are up there. I always wear long sleeves and pants for that very reason. I've not done the mosquito net over my head, but that's a great idea.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job dartangion !!

We need more of your reports, so you should get out more !


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

You're all too kind...I took the LSAT on Monday and have been out almost everyday since, so more reports are to come. I hit Tibble fork today with a friend and other than the thousands of girl scouts on canoes it was alright, just a bunch of planter bows....no browns today.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad that place treated you much like it did us. Thanks for your report. TDT was lucky enough to miss those bitting winged devils...me I was not so lucky when I went! I still have those terrible bites itching me right now! Glad Bscardi, TDT and I could be a sourse of some "inspiration". It truely is a beautiful place!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah you guys were my inspiration. When we got in the car that morning my friend expressed his desire to catch some grayling and your posts came to mind! Maybe I'll make it a habit to just copy you guys....fishing was great, but no moose encounters!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

dartangion said:


> Maybe I'll make it a habit to just copy you guys....fishing was great, but no moose encounters!


Please do.....afterall that is what we post for.....so that others can enjoy the same success. Glad your trip went great....and you did not run into that angery moose.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dartangion said:


> Yeah you guys were my inspiration. When we got in the car that morning my friend expressed his desire to catch some grayling and your posts came to mind! Maybe I'll make it a habit to just copy you guys....fishing was great, but no moose encounters!


I was going to ask "did you say hi to Mrs. bruce the moose for me?" We call her jingle bells in my group! Don't shake the keys at her!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha that's crazy how aggressive she was, towards you, never heard of cow that persistent....maybe a calf nearby?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dartangion said:


> Haha that's crazy how aggressive she was, towards you, never heard of cow that persistent....maybe a calf nearby?


Either that or she wanted to EAT ME!!! :shock:

I didn't see one. The second I saw her I scanned for a calf though.


----------

